# Teething in Premmies..



## stepmum

Do we count this in the possible delays? 

Oliver seems to be hitting things at his corrected age rather than actual age so only a couple of months behind but it feels like he's been teething forever now, I feel so bad for him sometimes. Still no teeth at almost 8 months actual, no white spots, no bumpys when I feel his gums, nothing. :nope:

I know teething ages in babies is generally quite widespread anyway and I was reading up and it seems it does quite often occur later in premmies. I thought I'd ask on here for some first hand experience. Are the odds higher that he'll be a late teether? The doctor said he was teething when he was about 4 months old so we've been waiting almost 4 months now.


----------



## toothfairyx

I'm a dentist and did do a post on this a while back - I'll see if I can find it and bump it up for you x


----------



## brooke28

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## 25weeker

I think teeth will vary. Holly got her first teeth at 8 months actual. By about 20 months she had 16 teeth. The 4 molars at the back are still not through but def think they are on their way and she will be 26 months actual next week.

I have no idea whether that is along her actual or corrected age for getting her teeth as it was never something I looked into.


----------



## brooke28

My twins are almost 4 months, 9 weeks corrected. And are having teething symptoms. Drooling, wanting to chew on everything!
I was shocked, my oldest didn't get her first tooth until 14 months.


----------



## Sam182

Alex has a tooth coming in already! Just goes to show it can happen any time!


----------



## mumjaney

Hi there

We were waiting for teeth for ages. Oliver has just got his two front bottom teeth at 14 months, 11 corrected. Which is great as he is eating so much better with them. However we do know other premmies who got their teeth at 6 and seven months so i do think it varies depending on the child.


----------



## toothfairyx

I can't find my previous post but basically this will follow a corrected pattern usually, although there can be a wide variation in the times babies actually get their teeth so most things are considered normal. Generally speaking you could expect the lower incisors to come through at 6 months (corrected) +/- 3 months and at extremes some babies get them shortly after birth and some not until their first birthday. I wouldn't be concerned about an incisor not coming through until the child was 2. 
The normal eruption pattern is lower A's upper A's and B's (by 12 months), D's (12-18 months), C's (24 months) E's 36 months so all normally though by 3 years of age and as I say there can be massive variation on that.
People get very confused with symptoms of teething and how long they last for. For example - drooling is not necessarily a symptom of teething, it is totally normal to start making saliva, and as babies can't swallow it all so easily they drool some of it. Only perhaps for a couple of days before a tooth actually comes through there will be significant associated drooling / temperature / runny stools (which are due to the increased saliva from the inflammation in the gum). Teething also gets blamed for temperatures, endless nights of sleeplessness and outright illness which is also a bit of a dramatisation and a load of nonsense - babies pick up a huge array of subclincical illness in their first 12 months and more often than not a sleepless night, temperature and drooling will be due to them dealing with a low grade virus than actual teething. HV's & GP's tend to know very little about teeth and the process of teething it is worth bearing in mind. I would advise that the symptoms of teething will normally only last a couple of days, with the larger molars you might have up to a couple of weeks of symptoms per tooth but it is not normal for 3 months of symptoms relating to only 1 or 2 teeth eventually coming through.


----------



## stepmum

Thanks for taking the time to explain all this hun :thumbup:

His main symptom seems to be excessive drooling, like literally soaking him within 5/10 minutes if I don't get a bib on him straightaway. We took him the GP as I was concerned about raspy breathing and she said it was due to the teething and the excessive saliva in his throat, especially while he's eating as he's concentrating on the eating rather than swallowing saliva. But as you say teeth aren't doctors' field of expertise so I will go with what you advise, technically he's 6 months corrected so hopefully we will get something soon.


----------



## PleaseBaby

Amelia got her first at 7 months actual so 4 months corrected, she seemed to be teething forever but I have noiw realised she just likes to dribble lol x


----------

